# preparation for a sr20de turbo?



## ethan666 (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi guys, newbie here. I've had my 200sx SE-R for about 8 months, and am thinking about adding a turbo.

Since my trusty SR20DE has 110k miles on it, what preparation would you recommend for the turbo? Engine rebuild? Anything? It runs like a champ and I've never had any problems with it, save for the check engine light coming on once or twice for a misfire.

Let me know what you think. I'd hate to invest in a turbo only to find out that my engine was too tired to handle it.

Thanks!


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

If you've done routine maintenance and it's running well you may be alright. Do a compression test and see what you get. What are your goals? Bluebird motor or full buildup w/ fmax or the like?

Jody


----------



## ethan666 (Feb 20, 2003)

Compression test is a good idea-- I'll probably start with that.

Well, I'm not really sure exactly what I want to do yet. I'm just getting started with all of this (I've been learning some of the basics on my old 66 Skylark, and have been thinking it would be fun to mod my SE-R). Since the SR20DE is so turbo-friendly, I thought that a turbo would be a cool way to go. Probably wouldn't go with an SR20DET engine swap-- maybe just go with a Jim Wolfe or HotShot kit or something like that. 

I just wonder if I can keep the cost under control?? I don't want to spend $2000+ if the HP gains aren't going to be substantial. It would be cool if I can get this thing to smoke my Skylark without spending a fortune.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd say it'd take around $3k to have a nice, not ghetto, setup. $1200 for the hotshot front mount and downpipe kit, and you can buy the turbo, exh. manifold, 370cc injectors used. $500 for a 3" exhaust system. $600 for a JWT ecu. And a bunch of other small parts. And you'll need a new clutch. And bigger brakes would be a good idea. You should have around 200whp. Spend an extra few hundred bucks, get a Nismo FPR, walbro fuel pump, bored MAF, 4 bar program and you'll be able to crank the boost higher for an extra 30-40 whp.


----------

